# Any hunters here?



## UBB (Sep 26, 2012)

Few weeks until pheasant opens here. Went out for geese last Sunday. We captured 12 nice Canada's. Made some goose stew for Sunday night supper and it turned out fantastic!

Anyone else?


----------



## joea132 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've got 2 weeks off for pheasant season in a couple of weeks and then A season for deer a couple weeks after that. Me and my father rifle hunt private land after that. We've got a nice little blind overlooking a valley across town with a stream running down the middle. This is a new thing for me. I just started last year even though I've held my hunting license for years.


----------



## Dugger (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, but most of my hunting now is of the camp variety. We spend most of our time sitting around the camp eating, drinking and reliving past hunts. Occasionally we'll venture out, usually when the camp starts getting a little rank!!


----------



## Arne (Sep 26, 2012)

Dugger said:


> Yeah, but most of my hunting now is of the camp variety. We spend most of our time sitting around the camp eating, drinking and reliving past hunts. Occasionally we'll venture out, usually when the camp starts getting a little rank!!


 
Ah, Dugger. Can I come along. Don't get much better than that, tell lies, eat, tell lies, drink, and maybe sometime during the weekend spend a bit of time in the woods. Life is good. Arne.


----------



## dessertmaker (Sep 26, 2012)

Coming soon: First time in a deer stand since the evil city-parish counselman ran us out of our hunting lease 2 or 3 years ago so his boys could have a place to tear up mud riding their retardly huge 4WD trucks. Life is sweet.


----------



## Dugger (Sep 26, 2012)

Arne said:


> Ah, Dugger. Can I come along. Don't get much better than that, tell lies, eat, tell lies, drink, and maybe sometime during the weekend spend a bit of time in the woods. Life is good. Arne.



Absolutely, you can come along - just find your way to Nova Scotia, drive to Yarmouth, get directions to Quinan and when you get there ask anyone how to get to the "Quinan Hilton", aka Edmond's camp. There's usually some of us there any time in November, but if not, the key's hanging on the 4th tree below the well and there's always a few bottles under the box of magazines!!
You're right, life is good!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 27, 2012)

MAN! Pheasant! Had some for the first time when visiting tis guy in Georgia (he's a hunter). We wrapped them in bacon, marinated them in red wine, then slow roasted them. GOSH, WHAT A TREAT!

How do you cook yours?


----------



## ninjamonkey (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm jealous of you all. I love hunting and hunt anything in season, however this season my wife is pregnant and on bed rest so I have to stay home to take care of her and our 3 yr old. Guess I will be brewing all season lol.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 28, 2012)

I do some pheasant hunting. I enjoy going out with my Brittany Spaniel. She had a batch of pups this Summer; I kept one of the pups, so I'll be working on training the new little guy this Fall. Here's a short video of the pups:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8X_F32Gfl4&feature=plcp"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8X_F32Gfl4&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 28, 2012)

Going for Bull Moose on November 1


----------



## dessertmaker (Sep 28, 2012)

We slow roast all of our game birds on a rotisserie. We baste them in Allegro Game Tame Marinade every 5 minutes or so and they just about fall apart when we pull them off. SOOO juicy! 

You guys suck. Now I want some wood duck........


----------



## Chateau Joe (Sep 28, 2012)

I hunt! I craft wines to go with venison and many of my labels reflect my hunting. For example my Cab Franc is called Crimson Arrow.


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 4, 2012)

Deer season just started here, squirrel has been going for a while , nothing quite like a lil tree rat stew


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Oct 12, 2012)

Just started a few years back, no luck yet as I'm still learning...just keep seeing the wrong animal in the wrong season. At least grouse are stupider than my ignorance so I can usually grab some of them while I'm failing at getting an elk.


----------



## Boyd (Oct 12, 2012)

Bought a new Remington 870 in 1960 when I got out of the Air Force.

Went out and shot a bunch of teal. Went home, cleaned them, and got hives.

Thought maybe God didn't want me to hunt. Still got my nearly new 870, never get rid of a gun.

Now I shoot pop cans with a .22 rifle and a pistol. Like to watch them hop around.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 13, 2012)

Well you know I will have to chime in on this thread.

I live in the middle of one of the Last Great Wildernesses left on this Earth.

This is my 34th winter coming up. I have killed thousands of animals in all that time, but I can tell you honestly, I have never hunted. I see no sport or excitement in it whatsoever!

I grew up in the "bush". I always had a gun with me. I took what I needed. Each time before I pulled the trigger, I thanked the animal for giving itself to me. Than I thanked God for the blessing.

You know whats wrong? I still carry a gun everywhere I go, but its for a different reason. 

Have you ever heard of a hnting dog? Sure. Ever heard of a hunting cat? Nope. Only in Alaska.

I have cats that bring me Snowshoe hares and squirells all the time.

This is my Skittles. She is lightweight, i fear for her in a high wind. I seen out the window as she drug this Hare 40 feet, took her half an hour for sure. No telling ho long it took her to bring it back from the "point of capture" Someone loves me!

Have I ever hunted? No!( I have got my Moose)

Do I have trained hunting cats? YEP

All I have to do now is figure out how to skin out a 2 " shrew! LMFAO


----------



## ninjamonkey (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, unless those thousands of animals just happen to cross your path and you were not actively seeking them, you were hunting. You may not be hunting for sport but you are hunting for sustenance. I'm 33 and have hunted most of my life and never to take a trophy home. Only to take meat home to provide for my family. Hunting is actively seeking game animals, what your intentions are while hunting is a whole different story.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 13, 2012)

Uh-oh... I sense a (crap) storm coming...


----------



## ninjamonkey (Oct 13, 2012)

Just making a friendly definition correction. A crap storm would be a non hunter coming to a hunting thread and telling us all how evil we are.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 13, 2012)

Please don't misunderstand me. How could I possibly be an Alaskan and have a problem with hunting? I don't, never will. I love NASCAR, but have no desire to do it.

Silly analaogy, but only one I could come up with. LOL

As far as Grizzly bears, hel with hunting, I say just kill them all, hunting or no!! LOL


----------



## joea132 (Oct 20, 2012)

Opening Day pheasant hunting today. We shot our limit in 19 minutes!!! Actually with 8 people taking 16 birds we only shot about 6 shells. It was wet and the dogs got most of them and the others we came up on and whacked with our gun barrels.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 20, 2012)

joea132 said:


> Opening Day pheasant hunting today. We shot our limit in 19 minutes!!! Actually with 8 people taking 16 birds we only shot about 6 shells. It was wet and the dogs got most of them and the others we came up on and whacked with our gun barrels.



Not big on hunting myself, but would love to try pheasant some day. Love venison and goose. Just no desire to shoot 'em. I need a friend who likes to hunt, but not eat game.


----------



## joea132 (Oct 20, 2012)

I only started hunting last year with my father. I'm not a fan of killing animals that much but I make sure when I do I use every bit of it. I would never kill an animal that I wasn't eating.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 20, 2012)

Joe, just wondering how you prepare your pheasant. My Mom used to roast them with a lot of olive oil and fresh ground black pepper, as the main flavors and some other herbs (mostly what was in the kitchen at the time). How do you do it?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 21, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Joe, just wondering how you prepare your pheasant. My Mom used to roast them with a lot of olive oil and fresh ground black pepper, as the main flavors and some other herbs (mostly what was in the kitchen at the time). How do you do it?



I hunt pheasant and the favorite way to prepare it is to brine them. Once they've been brined, just roast them on the grill. If you search the web for "brined pheasant", you'll find several different variations of recipes. Here's one I've made and it turns out great.
*Brined Pheasant Recipe*


----------



## UBB (Oct 22, 2012)

all breast meat (save the legs for the crock pot)
Saute with a little butter, red wine, worchestshire, onion and garlic salt and pepper to taste.

and since I started this thread about goose hunting:
These





made an awesome stew!


----------



## allenfloice (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes every thing and anything I can eat. Like to know of wine to go with my turkey and deer


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 22, 2012)

Meads and spiced wines of course!


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 22, 2012)

I saw 2 beautiful wood ducks in the river by the game trail we squirrel hunt on this morning.

Soon they will be roasting beautifully on my rotisserie! Mmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 23, 2012)

well i think i accomplished a big step this year, all of my kids wanted to go hunting (this if a first) after one of my 10yr olds shot his first squirrel, so i form a posse consisting of myself, 2 10yr old twin boys, a 6yr old girl and a 3yr old boy out to the woods. The amazing thing is the other 10yr old that hadnt shot anything actually bagged his first squirrel.

now i know some of you say those arent hard to kill i have to dodge a million of em on my way to and from work, but there is something about an armed person walking around the woods that scares them off every time


----------



## joea132 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Joe, just wondering how you prepare your pheasant. My Mom used to roast them with a lot of olive oil and fresh ground black pepper, as the main flavors and some other herbs (mostly what was in the kitchen at the time). How do you do it?



Pheasant surprise. 

Pheasant meat, cream of mushroom soup, and stuffing. It's a casserole dish made in the oven. Premake the stuffing before the casserole. Oh and the surprise is when you break a crown on a lead pellet in case you were wondering.


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 24, 2012)

Dend78 said:


> well i think i accomplished a big step this year, all of my kids wanted to go hunting (this if a first) after one of my 10yr olds shot his first squirrel, so i form a posse consisting of myself, 2 10yr old twin boys, a 6yr old girl and a 3yr old boy out to the woods. The amazing thing is the other 10yr old that hadnt shot anything actually bagged his first squirrel.
> 
> now i know some of you say those arent hard to kill i have to dodge a million of em on my way to and from work, but there is something about an armed person walking around the woods that scares them off every time



That's awesome! I can't wait to take my little girl hunting. She's only 2 years old but I Donno how long I can wait lol


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just finished Pa's early Muzzleloader deer season with no luck. Rifle season for deer begins the Monday after Thanksgiving and I will be at camp that week. Always get something then either a buck or a doe.


----------



## Julie (Oct 24, 2012)

wineon4 said:


> Just finished Pa's early Muzzleloader deer season with no luck. Rifle season for deer begins the Monday after Thanksgiving and I will be at camp that week. Always get something then either a buck or a doe.



Where is your camp at?

My husband does archery and mussleloader but wasn't able to get out as of yet but he will get at least 2 deer before the season is done.


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 25, 2012)

dessertmaker said:


> That's awesome! I can't wait to take my little girl hunting. She's only 2 years old but I Donno how long I can wait lol



well my 3yr old went he wasnt very still but where i had everyone sit it worked out fine, he just wanted to look through the "telescope" (scope) , my little girl wasnt afraid to pick up the dead squirrel, which is a huge step ahead of her older brothers at least the one he would barely touch them


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 25, 2012)

Hahahaha! Sounds like my little girl. Her best friend is a boy a year older than her and he's the nervous type. She's constantly yelling at him "I NOT SCARED OF ANYTHING! NO WHINING!" 

It's REALLY funny to watch.


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 25, 2012)

gotta love kids


----------

